# Nail biter wood bits



## besc (May 16, 2010)

A long time ago I remember the local store, I think Irwin brand, sold these. Now they don't and don't know how to get them. They were nail biter auger bits. Anyone have an idea? Thanks. Mike


----------



## numbers (Dec 23, 2011)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...r-bits&usg=AFQjCNGijNuNHmg6siDxyPHk0tTYx7cZgQ


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I think Greenlee calls them nail eaters.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

You mean Greenlee 'Nail Eater Bits'?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Do people use auger style bits anymore?

I figured everyone would have switched to Bosch Daredevil spade bits.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Do people use auger style bits anymore?
> 
> I figured everyone would have switched to Bosch Daredevil spade bits.


Don't tell me you use paddle bits and push them through wood framing?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Don't tell me you use paddle bits and push them through wood framing?


Why would I push a bit thru wood when Daredevils pull themselves!

I throw a Daredevil in my M12 impact gun and drill thru the 10 joists I need holes in before the other guy would be able to get his cord and hole hawg plugged in.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Why would I push a bit thru wood when Daredevils pull themselves!
> 
> I throw a Daredevil in my M12 impact gun and drill thru the 10 joists I need holes in before the other guy would be able to get his cord and hole hawg plugged in.


I need to look up these Daredevils of which you speak. I haven't drilled a hole in wood framing since 2009.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Why would I push a bit thru wood when Daredevils pull themselves!
> 
> I throw a Daredevil in my M12 impact gun and drill thru the 10 joists I need holes in before the other guy would be able to get his cord and hole hawg plugged in.


Decent looking design. If you hit a nail with those are they still usable? Can they be sharpened?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Decent looking design. If you hit a nail with those are they still usable? Can they be sharpened?


Not sure about hitting a nail. They can be sharpened, but I don't. They go on sale on Amazon in bulk, I bought a 40 pack of 13/16" for $80. At $2 a piece I will just throw them away.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I love the daredevils! I use the OP kind also. Sometimes it's whatever's in my pouch or fits the particular tool I'm using at the time...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Majewski said:


> I love the daredevils! I use the OP kind also. Sometimes it's whatever's in my pouch or fits the particular tool I'm using at the time...


Yup. An auger requires a high torque drill. A Daredevil can be thrown into any impact gun and drill thru a joist easily without having to fight the tool and lose teeth.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I just picked up a 5 pack of augers. The reason I bought them was because they're so short. I like the ability to use short bits with an impart or small angle drill.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I need to look up these Daredevils of which you speak. I haven't drilled a hole in wood framing since 2009.


Why start now???


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I need to look up these Daredevils of which you speak. I haven't drilled a hole in wood framing since 2009.


Ditto.

What of Irwin's Speedbore ?
*Woodboring 3pc Bit Set*

 IRWIN SPEEDBOR |Zoro #: G1270324|Mfr #: 3041003


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

I've been using the Irwin speedbores for a year now so far so good. I've got a bunch of everything rolling around in the truck local guy sharpens them for $2 ... The nail eater has been around for 30 years?? I guess since I was a newbie.


----------



## besc (May 16, 2010)

So the wood borers are nail eaters?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

When a Daredevil hits a nail, throw it away, grab a fresh one and keep going. A Daredevil on a quick release extender is the new auger bit (those extenders with set screws are pathetic). If you hit a tight spot, take the bit off the extender. Don't buy the Daredevils with the extremely short shaft. Most of you dudes know what I mean by "extremely short shaft". I don't have that problem :001_tongue: .


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I agree! Wait......short what?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

besc said:


> So the wood borers are nail eaters?


That's a name that Greenlee used for their augers, I believe. 

Maybe they are just better quality so nails do less damage? Not sure.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jw0445 said:


> Why start now???


Just looking to keep current in knowledge, I had never seen what he was talking about. I'm not going to go out and start blowing 3/4" holes through fence posts anytime soon.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> When a Daredevil hits a nail, throw it away, grab a fresh one and keep going. A Daredevil on a quick release extender is the new auger bit (those extenders with set screws are pathetic). If you hit a tight spot, take the bit off the extender. Don't buy the Daredevils with the extremely short shaft. Most of you dudes know what I mean by "extremely short shaft". I don't have that problem :001_tongue: .


Which quick release extension do you use? I've read bad reviews about all of them, even the Bosch.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I have a small pile of them, mixed Milwaukee and Bosch. Haven't had issues yet.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> Ditto.
> 
> What of Irwin's Speedbore ?
> *Woodboring 3pc Bit Set*
> ...


That's more in my mind's train of thought. I'm human in that I do what I know and I was taught by guys old enough to be my father or even grandfather when I was learning the trade.Old timers kept a file in their pocket when drilling studs for wire. Oh and most often when I was a kid those holes were drilled with real augers and a bit brace.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Times.....they're a changin.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> That's a name that Greenlee used for their augers, I believe.
> 
> Maybe they are just better quality so nails do less damage? Not sure.


They have a beefier design and more cutting edge.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

besc said:


> So the wood borers are nail eaters?


Nope, there are only one type nail eater. Greenlee


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Times.....they're a changin.


Nope, same chit since grammar school:

"Most of you dudes know what I mean by "extremely short shaft". I don't have that problem "

If that was true he'd be in a different forum....

maybe Canadian p o r n kings or something!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

besc said:


> So the wood borers are nail eaters?


No, those have spurs. 

Those little spurs are absolutely ferocious - just a fountain of shavings comes out of the hole with an impact driver - until they hit a nail, then they are shot. They are pretty much priced to be disposable but in a pinch you can sharpen them with a round file. 

The problem is you won't finish the hole you started by shoving bit after bit in there, if you can't relocate the hole you'll want something that will go through the nails. 

The more you can see how the structure is framed, the more you can avoid nails and use the spur bits. Roughing in through studs its seldom a problem with the spur bits, going through top plates in a finished wall I'd rather something that eats nails and / or can be sharpened.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Which quick release extension do you use? I've read bad reviews about all of them, even the Bosch.


I dunno. It's black if that means anything. The Irwins suck donkey ballz, that much I know.


----------



## ben franklin (Nov 15, 2014)

telsa said:


> Ditto.
> 
> What of Irwin's Speedbore ?
> *Woodboring 3pc Bit Set*
> ...


I use these also, but they tend to burn the battery down faster that the dare devils..


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ben franklin said:


> I use these also, but they tend to burn the battery down faster that the dare devils..


I've found the worst battery killer to be self feed bits:


----------



## ben franklin (Nov 15, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've found the worst battery killer to be self feed bits:


I have those as well, they only comes out when the corded hole hawg gets used..


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Bosch makes a daredevil auger bit that is the best I've used yet. It is pretty resilient when it hits nails but actually doesn't drill terribly hard. It makes a fairly clean hole as well. If I'm drilling out a house I would use that over a spade bit, even a daredevil.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

ben franklin said:


> I have those as well, they only comes out when the corded hole hawg gets used..


I use a 2 9/16" self feed bit for 2" PVC and a 2 1/8" self feed for 1 1/4" PVC when doing 200A and 100A services. I drill right thru the house and rim joist, it's usually that old hard wood. 

Most of the time my Dewalt 18V is enough. If I have temp power setup I will sometimes use my pistol grip Milwaukee Magnum Holeshooter. 

But if I were making a lot of holes with the self feed bit I would probably opt for the right angle drill. I don't own a hole hawg, don't want to ruin my smile :thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I use a 2 9/16" self feed bit for 2" PVC and a 2 1/8" self feed for 1 1/4" PVC when doing 200A and 100A services. I drill right thru the house and rim joist, it's usually that old hard wood.
> 
> Most of the time my Dewalt 18V is enough. If I have temp power setup I will sometimes use my pistol grip Milwaukee Magnum Holeshooter.
> 
> But if I were making a lot of holes with the self feed bit I would probably opt for the right angle drill. I don't own a hole hawg, don't want to ruin my smile :thumbup:


The 18v Milwaukee RAD drives self feeds nicely.


----------



## ben franklin (Nov 15, 2014)

HackWork said:


> I use a 2 9/16" self feed bit for 2" PVC and a 2 1/8" self feed for 1 1/4" PVC when doing 200A and 100A services. I drill right thru the house and rim joist, it's usually that old hard wood.
> 
> Most of the time my Dewalt 18V is enough. If I have temp power setup I will sometimes use my pistol grip Milwaukee Magnum Holeshooter.
> 
> But if I were making a lot of holes with the self feed bit I would probably opt for the right angle drill. I don't own a hole hawg, don't want to ruin my smile :thumbup:



They get used if I'm doing plumbing or the home run holes near panel as I can't put too many wires in one hole..otherwise it's collecting dust, bent my extension bit recently, still don't know how that happened  I understand about the hole hawg, first time I picked one up using 4'' hole saw, I darn near cut my arm off as it kicked back on me...


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> But if I were making a lot of holes with the self feed bit I would probably opt for the right angle drill. I don't own a hole hawg, don't want to ruin my smile :thumbup:


The new cordless and corded super hawgs, the ones that look like an angle grinder, have a clutch. Dewalt has a big corded right angle drill that has a similar electronic mechanism but they don't actually call it a clutch. I have used up all my nine lives with big drills and core drills taking swings at me, I now insist on a clutch, and I am still careful with them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ben franklin said:


> They get used if I'm doing plumbing or the home run holes near panel as I can't put too many wires in one hole..otherwise it's collecting dust, bent my extension bit recently, still don't know how that happened  I understand about the hole hawg, first time I picked one up using 4' hole saw, I darn near cut my arm off as it kicked back on me...


You have to respect the 'hole hawg', I have a 4 5/8" self feed and the hawg is the only drill I've used that will drive it.

I was on a job years back where a plumber was killed using a hole hawg.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> The new cordless and corded super hawgs, the ones that look like an angle grinder, have a clutch. Dewalt has a big corded right angle drill that has a similar electronic mechanism but they don't actually call it a clutch. I have used up all my nine lives with big drills and core drills taking swings at me, I now insist on a clutch, and I am still careful with them.


The old timberwolf always had the advantage over the hawg because of the clutch.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> The new cordless and corded super hawgs, the ones that look like an angle grinder, have a clutch. Dewalt has a big corded right angle drill that has a similar electronic mechanism but they don't actually call it a clutch. I have used up all my nine lives with big drills and core drills taking swings at me, I now insist on a clutch, and I am still careful with them.


I don't do too much of the type of work that requires a crapload of holes. So I can't see myself buying one of those big drills anytime soon.


----------



## ben franklin (Nov 15, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You have to respect the 'hole hawg', I have a 4 5/8" self feed and the hawg is the only drill I've used that will drive it.
> 
> I was on a job years back where a plumber was killed using a hole hawg.



Yes, now I do, I saw a guy go thru his jump suit and two shirts before that hawg stopped, very lucky man


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I don't do too much of the type of work that requires a crapload of holes. So I can't see myself buying one of those big drills anytime soon.


I haven't gotten around to buying a super hawg myself for the same reason, but I am still insisting. I did spring for a Makita SDS-max drill with the clutch for core bits.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

I damaged my shoulder a dozen years ago on a job where we had to 
holesaw through a pile of heavy steel studs. Sometimes there was no 
way to stand directly in front of the hole so when the bit caught it'd
snap the shoulder. Six or so yrs later when I was at the physiotherapists 
for another reason I mentioned this. She immediately told me it was
bursitis. After watching youtube videos on the subject I understood 
what was going on and changed my shoulder position on certain tasks. 
Bursitis has all but gone away. 
BTW, bursitis and wing chun chi sau should not be on the same menu.
P&L


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ben franklin said:


> Yes, now I do, I saw a guy go thru his jump suit and two shirts before that hawg stopped, very lucky man


I was always @250# and in weight lifter shape while out jobbing. I was drilling through a plywood deck with blocking underneath with a large (@5") holesaw in a hole hawg. The saw wasn't new by any means and it bound up. It spun me around like a toy and slammed me into the framing. I learned to respect the force that day.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Which quick release extension do you use? I've read bad reviews about all of them, even the Bosch.


I checked today and I'm rolling with Bosch. No issues at all.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I checked today and I'm rolling with Bosch. No issues at all.


You use this for impact too or just drilling?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You use this for impact too or just drilling?


Impact drivers are for screwing.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Impact drivers are for screwing.


I have to respectfully disagree. Impact drivers are excellent for drilling, that's all I use with the DareDevils.

The nicest thing about impact drivers for drilling is not only the super high torque (way more than your drill) but the fact that they don't have that counter rotation thing going on like drills do. You can hold an impact gun with your fingertips and drill thru hard wood with a DareDevil. With a drill, you have to hold it firmly to balance out all of it's torque.

They started putting 7/16" quick chucks on the big impact guns so that they accept auger and self feed bits for drilling:






No twisting like a Hole Hawg.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I have to respectfully disagree. Impact drivers are excellent for drilling, that's all I use with the DareDevils.
> 
> The nicest thing about impact drivers for drilling is not only the super high torque (way more than your drill) but the fact that they don't have that counter rotation thing going on like drills do. You can hold an impact gun with your fingertips and drill thru hard wood with a DareDevil. With a drill, you have to hold it firmly to balance out all of it's torque.
> 
> ...


I knew that comment would yank your chain  .

A dull Daredevil will grab at the end and twist your arm off. With an impact, you probably don't have that issue. For me, though, it's just economy of motion - one tool for drilling and one for screwing. The #2 Robbie bit stays in my impact driver almost 100% of the time. That's how we roll up here in the frozen north  .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I knew that comment would yank your chain  .
> 
> A dull Daredevil will grab at the end and twist your arm off. With an impact, you probably don't have that issue. For me, though, it's just economy of motion - one tool for drilling and one for screwing. The #2 Robbie bit stays in my impact driver almost 100% of the time. That's how we roll up here in the frozen north  .


I keep my M12 impact gun in my service tray at all times, which goes with me everywhere. I use it to screw, drive bolts, or drill. I have the bits right there in the tray to do whatever I need.

It's very efficient, not having to go back out for a drill.

I'm not trying to convince you to change, just saying that it works well for me. 

I just bought a set of drill bits with 1/4" hex shanks so that I can use them in my impact gun. No more needed to go get a drill with a jacobs chuck when I need to drill a small hole.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Most nails are hit by guys who didn't buy the auger bit and don't care 
about other peoples property. 
Fixing them after they've hit a nail isn't too difficult. It's more
difficult to fix one after someone has tried to sharpen/fix the 
bit without knowing how. 
P&L


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

To hell with large hole saws. I use rotozips for that task, much safer.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> To hell with large hole saws. I use rotozips for that task, much safer.


Do you use them to make holes in dimensional framing lumber as well?


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Which quick release extension do you use? I've read bad reviews about all of them, even the Bosch.


I've been using this extension for 2 years. It's about time for a new one. 

http://http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bosch-Daredevil-12-in-QC-Spade-Bit-Extension-DQCE1012/203811090


----------



## west shore electric (Sep 30, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Do people use auger style bits anymore?
> 
> I figured everyone would have switched to Bosch Daredevil spade bits.


They are the best! Take a beating too. Never would use regular spade bits again.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

west shore electric said:


> They are the best! Take a beating too. Never would use regular spade bits again.


Either would I.


Well, I do use them once in a while as throw-aways. Like if I have to make holes in plaster.


----------



## west shore electric (Sep 30, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You have to respect the 'hole hawg', I have a 4 5/8" self feed and the hawg is the only drill I've used that will drive it.
> 
> I was on a job years back where a plumber was killed using a hole hawg.


Yep, I've seen a guy get knocked out, fall off the ladder and break his back....that's a bad day


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

west shore electric said:


> Yep, I've seen a guy get knocked out, fall off the ladder and break his back....that's a bad day


I think everyone that has ever operated one more than twice has sprained a thumb or had their hand pinched into something or had some type of "warning shot" fired by the red handled beast. We all know someone that's been seriously hurt. 

You need to respect powertools, they can all hurt you badly if used improperly.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

"Oh, you got "Hawg-Slapped" huh?! You ok? How's your teeth/jaw?" 
Has been said more times than I can remember... 

Hawgs/Angle drills will get you at least once before you take them seriously, they just don't look to be as dangerous as they really can be.

Not something that should be used on a ladder. If you are, PLAN for when it throws you off of it.


----------

